# preserving rice,beans



## ponies3939 (Sep 11, 2010)

How do I preserve rice, beans, etc in glass jars....after a while there are bugs inside.


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

I was planning to buy one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ffaf8fa&itemid=270427347594&ff4=263602_304652

Could be what you're looking for as well? This is on my "want" list, though - no experience yet.


----------



## ponies3939 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.
I really like the looks of the jars though.
I've heard bay leaves...anyone try this?


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, I wasn't clear. The device I was planning to buy helps you to vacuum seal your glass jars. So you'd still use your jars, but they'd be sealed up better, and not a good environment for bugs to live in.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

you can put them in the freezer for a few days, kills the larva and no bug.....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

How much are you putting up? If you are doing 20-25# (or more) you might want to consider mylar and O2 absorbers and/or food grade buckets (Often an be had for free from bakeries or for $1 at the Wal-Mart bakery). It's not a must, but it really makes a difference in long term storage. If you are just trying to put up a few pounds in qt jars, then mylar and O2 is overkill.

When I'm doing smaller quantities I freeze first for 3 days. Then put it in the jars and either vacuum seal it with an attachment on my FoodSaver or you could use a small O2 absorber. Being I'm cheap and already own the attachment (SO worth the price!!) I never bother with the O2 absorber.

Do an HT search on mylar or O2, you should get lots of hit and how-to's


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

You can freeze the beans and rice first, let thaw really good and then put in jars. That being said, I've never frozen my beans. I just put them in jars and add some salt!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

ponies3939 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I really like the looks of the jars though.
> I've heard bay leaves...anyone try this?


I keep Bay leaves in all my storage areas. Buy them at the dollar stor in those jars.Also bulk at the Mennonite store. I have never had bugs or moths, these are serious threats to me as I keep alot of Fibers in this house for spinning and knitting.


----------

